# Metformin infomation, dosages, timing etc? anybody?



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Evening meat heads!

Been looking into adding metformin , i understand it is a very useful drug for insulin sensitivity and that the carbohydrates with meals go to muscles instead of fat...

Has anybody used this before....

What dosage with the split? i belive to be during meals?

Results?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I've just started taking it. I try and get 1500mg a day. Usually one or two in the morning and one about 6pm


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

i was also taking 500mg a day , usually just before or after a meal. some folk get the runs taking with empty stomach and i did too at first but it stopped after few days


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you take it with your main carb meals. so usually 1500mg/day.

it makes your body more sensitive to insulin, so that your body releases less insulin to keep your BG reading at 6.0-7.0 after a meal.

The reason this is good is, that when excess insulin is released,it promotes storage of nutrients- first in the muscle cell, then in the fat cells; excess insulin also keep your body in an anabolic state, but prevents burning of fats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin

thats what insulin does... so you can see why it stops fat burning.

However, metformin doesn't stop you getting fat, what it does is prevent insulin resistance:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_resistance

many people who overeat refined carbs (i.e bulking BBs) may not be medically insulin resistant, but they may not be optimal.

Metformin is a useful drug in BB:

1. helps get into keto on a Cyclic ketogenic diet

2. it helps regain sensitivity after a 'slin cycle

it can help smooth the effect of one junk meal in a diet every now and again... BUT IT DOESNT MAKE YOU LEAN...

If you are dieting, then you'd be on med-low carbs, with no simple sugars (high GI) so it wouldnt help anyway....


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

A glucose disposal agent such as Metaformin aka Glucophage can be taken at around 2000 mg per day split between meals i.e.500 mg taken just before you eat a carb meal.

Best times to take would be with a simple carb/protein post workout meal and with fast acting carb/protein post workout shake.


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you take it with your main carb meals. so usually 1500mg/day.
> 
> it makes your body more sensitive to insulin, so that your body releases less insulin to keep your BG reading at 6.0-7.0 after a meal.
> 
> ...


sorry to slightly off topic but gpt a Q for Aus, how does metformin run when taking DNP?


----------

